# best tyranid tactics



## nidman1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know the best tactics for beating tau and space marines ? :good:


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

what kind of models do you have access too?


----------



## itie101 (Sep 30, 2008)

hormagaunts, geanstealers, warriors and couple of carnifexes work pretty well, if you put a geanstealer unit in cover, but in rabge, it will draw ALOT of attention, then get lots of your hormagaunts with heaps of attacks to rush in and kill everything, if they have a bit of trouble with some tougher units like termies, wait till the carnifex gets there. My friend uses this and wins lots more than he loses


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I found that a brood of 3 zoanthropes work beautifully for killing MEQ's and vehicles. With warp shield and warp blast. From the warp blast you have a choice of the template AP3 weapon for killing the marines, then with the higher strength shot they make wonderful vehicle/terminator killers.

Other than the zoanthropes, genestealers and flying tyrants make nice marine killers as do tooled up squads of rending leaping warriors. Screen them on the way in with large broods of devourer gaunts (which can also do a good job of killing marines due to the sheer number of armour saves you force your opponent to make) Also once their numbers get whittled down by bolter fire, they can lock marine squad in combat until you dedicated CC stuff arrives and you have a winner!


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

I would use a flyrant, with about 60 or so hormagaunts (2 squads of 30 or 3 of 20) to charge up the field and pretty much tie anything you can up in combat intime for teh stealers and fexes to make it. And I would use lictors to take care of those pesky heavy bolter dev squads.

If your fighting tau, lictors come in even more handy. Their ability to pop out of any cover you want, can really ruin a tau players day. Hmmm, lictors slaughtering their way through fire warriors. Really brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

You make me sad Johnny. What do you have against fire warriors? Sure they can't fight their way out of a wet paper bag and can shoot down one or two guant broods. They just don't want to give you a high five, that's all.
Get a MC after the suits, use lictors also (if they have decent strength ~6) to pop open any hammerheads and kill broadsides. Your Broodlord if you have one, should kill the commander before they can strike back.

I never told you this :wink:.

FOR THE GREATER GOOD!


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh yea, thanks Underground. Completely forgot about Broodlords, just get them and a sizable bodyguard unit to infiltrate up and start the carnage early alongside the Lictors.

And one other thing about lictors that I forgot to mention: since 5th edition you can now hold things in reserve whenever you want. Why don't you try holding some raveners, gargoyles, or even some more gaunts or the above mentioned broodlord unit in reserve and use the lictors Pheromone trail rule thingy to get a re-roll on bringing them in.


----------



## Catachan55th (Aug 4, 2008)

All deppends on your army size realy, my wifes 3,500pt nid army has three Carnefix, three broods of 5 Warriors, 2 Tyrants, 2 broods of 12 Stealers, 2 broods of 34 Haumaguants, a brood of 10 ripper swarm bases and a brood of 24 Gargoyles.

In all it seems like a healthy mix of big and small critters is the way to go, because I realy never know what to shoot at first. If I try and get the big ones, the little onse are so fast that I'm over run. If I take out the little guys then the big guys are to close to me for me to do much to them before they rip me a new one!
And!!!... all the time I have stealers sneaking up on me and gargoyls dropping on my head

If anything I need help to beat these things!!!!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Just go 'Nidzillia on their ass. Everyone will want to be you're friend forever then 

But seriously; Six Carnifexs storming forward with a tide of 'Stealer boys around them. Can't shoot one without letting the other near. A simple tactic I know...

(What are you talking about? It's unbeatable, not even the most competent of Veterns could - *THUMP* *Body hits the floor* )


----------



## NorthernTau (Jun 24, 2008)

For the most part don't think too hard on tactics against Tau. Nids are arguably our worst enemy. Just get down the board as fast as you can and get into CC. You will easily destroy the best Tau have to offer in CC with Tyranids. Just beware of a fully mechanized army. That will give you trouble, but you won't meet a lot of those.


----------

